# Q: R34 GT-T to R34 GT-R headlight differences?



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

HI guys

just a quick question

ive got someone saying to me that the R34 GT-T headlights is the EXACT same one as the R34 GT-R

one of the reputable importers from this forum i recall telling me they are different. where as the GT-T ones are very very similar though.

because this person mentioning to me is saying that he recons he checked out at nissan in (AUS) and it had the same part no# with GT-T and GT-R
(please note the nissan dealers are [email protected]#$ useless when it comes to imports for JDM)

so can someone confirm and shed some light
i personally thing they are different because ive kind of compared few pics and they look slightly different in design

and plus, id like to think they are different & i see the GT-R as a completely different and far more superior car to the GT-T

id be a shame if they did share the same headlights...
makes the GT-R sound cheap and degrading.


thanks guys


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

The GT-T Xenon are the same as the GT-R.


----------



## MickyB (Jul 14, 2006)

eeiko321 said:


> and plus, id like to think they are different & i see the GT-R as a completely different and far more superior car to the GT-T
> 
> id be a shame if they did share the same headlights...
> makes the GT-R sound cheap and degrading.


Dude, I think you have issues. Tons and tons of cars share parts, many with cars from entirely different brands! The GTR is a car, a good car no doubt, but its not some kind of religious symbol that should be worshiped!


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

I tell you something in secret  R32 GTR has some S13 parts in it  Also it shares it's rear bumper with GTS version 

About the headlights, I can look it up in FAST, I'll post some info in the evening


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

MickyB said:


> Dude, I think you have issues. Tons and tons of cars share parts, many with cars from entirely different brands! The GTR is a car, a good car no doubt, but its not some kind of religious symbol that should be worshiped!


oh thats a shame then since it probably does from what ive read

well as mentioned, im a big fan of the GT-R, and obviously the GT-R is BASED on the GT-T or GTS-T
theyre worlds apart...
and being a fan of the GT-R doesnt necessarily mean that you have to be a fan of the GT-T.

i see it as a EVO lancer ... its based on the lancer
its practically nothing like the lancer. and if you own a EVO or a fan of the EVO...you should be a fan of the standard lancer as well?

i GOT issues?!
theres no 'right' or 'wrong' in ones personal opinion and preference dude...


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

zell said:


> I tell you something in secret  R32 GTR has some S13 parts in it  Also it shares it's rear bumper with GTS version
> 
> About the headlights, I can look it up in FAST, I'll post some info in the evening




well the BMW M3 shares the same BMW BADGE as the 318is.................LOL 
:lamer:

yeah let us know..

like maybe the actual OEM or JDM part no# from nissan should do the trick.


----------



## MickyB (Jul 14, 2006)

eeiko321 said:


> oh thats a shame then since it probably does from what ive read
> 
> well as mentioned, im a big fan of the GT-R, and obviously the GT-R is BASED on the GT-T or GTS-T
> theyre worlds apart...
> ...


Ok but it seems a little strange that in your opinion the GTR has been sullied because it uses the headlights from the model which it is based upon? What would you expect to see fitted?

I suppose what I am trying to say, is that on the one hand you seem to think that the GTR is so far beyond the other models in the range that for them to share parts is an insult, whilst at the same time admitting that the GTR is just a GTS with a few extra parts added.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

eeiko321 said:


> and plus, id like to think they are different & i see the GT-R as a completely different and far more superior car to the GT-T
> 
> id be a shame if they did share the same headlights...
> makes the GT-R sound cheap and degrading.
> ...


Comments like this aren`t really welcome on this forum. We welcome owners and enthusiasts of all GTR`s and Skylines.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

26010 (LH) and 26060 (RH) headlight, same for all R34, be it GTR, GT-T or GT.


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

zell said:


> 26010 (LH) and 26060 (RH) headlight, same for all R34, be it GTR, GT-T or GT.


cool
so i guess theyre the same then

however, is the xenon a different oem no#?

and from the looks of things, the 1998 - 1999 headlights on R34 both GT-R and GT-T were slightly different. the indicator was different shape in the housing & the later model has some flashing that goes over it.


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

MickyB said:


> Ok but it seems a little strange that in your opinion the GTR has been sullied because it uses the headlights from the model which it is based upon? What would you expect to see fitted?
> 
> I suppose what I am trying to say, is that on the one hand you seem to think that the GTR is so far beyond the other models in the range that for them to share parts is an insult, whilst at the same time admitting that the GTR is just a GTS with a few extra parts added.



firstly, refering to what i said...
i just see it as a totally different car between the 2.
Different: Engine + radiator + ECU, turbos, interior/seats + dash + steering wheel + Gear knob, suspension, Gearbox/Drivetrain + Diff + ATTESSA, body features/guards + Kit + diffusers + Paint job. etc. 
And im not sure but i wouldnt be suprised that the HICAS may be different.

as you can see...although it shares the same name "Skyline" but theres alot of difference to it.

i guess you own a GTS-T or GT-T and is offended?
if so.....apologies
as i said, it is just personal opinion, and if i dislike something you cant end up making me like it?


----------



## MickyB (Jul 14, 2006)

I own a GT-T and I'm not offended don't worry, I'm just trying to understand your reasoning!

"as i said, it is just personal opinion, and if i dislike something you cant end up making me like it?"

That is true, I would however suggest that you try taking out a sorted GT-T, regardless of its status in relation to a GTR, its a pretty hard car to actively dislike, especially at stage one!


----------



## Chang (Dec 30, 2006)

Nissan Skyline R34 Gtr - Skylines Australia

Not trying to stir things up. But why were you trying to convince everyone on SAU that they are different, when you didn't know yourself?

Like I said before, Nissan (NZ) came up with the same code for the headlight be, GT-t or GTR.

Believe it or not.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

R34 Headlights are all different.

1) The Head light assembly is basicly the same from the R34GT up to the R34 GTR, with the difference of the reflectors, color of reflector arcs. Also the black plastic part of the assey. has some different attaches for the different models.
2) Then the Xenon Balast is the same for each car, so you can use a GTT balast for a GTR assey. and reverse.
3) Do to the slight color difference of the GTR reflector arcs and the distinct serial number for the Nissan OEM GTR part, the GTR headlights cost twice as much as a GTT. thanks Nissan.
4) Some GT (140HP) R34s have also different reflectors (non-xenon) and some have a line in the front lense cover.
5) OEM Nissan headlights for the GTRs have different part numbers for standard GTR/ V-Spec, V-SpecII and V-SpecII Nuer/ M-Spec. And thoses serial order numbers change every 6 months . . . so there is allways a big confusion in japan , when ordering repair parts from old lists.
6) When you are suposed to buy a brand new headlight-assey, the Nissan OEM sticker on the parts, should include the most recent serial number of actual OEM numbers . In japan this helps to know, if headlights are coming new from the factory for you or are old stocks from the years. Irrelevant for the assey. it self, very relevant for the balast thought (cold stocked, handled without care). . .considering the price of the crap.


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

jmotors said:


> R34 Headlights are all different.
> 
> 1) The Head light assembly is basicly the same from the R34GT up to the R34 GTR, with the difference of the reflectors, color of reflector arcs. Also the black plastic part of the assey. has some different attaches for the different models.
> 2) Then the Xenon Balast is the same for each car, so you can use a GTT balast for a GTR assey. and reverse.
> ...


heya
thanks for posting your reply, very helpful and intresting information.
importers usually offer great valuable info.

ok let me clarify this...from what your stating, the 2 healdights for GT-T and GT-R is very simillar... they can be used on either car by swapping over.

however, when you ask nissan to sell you headlights for the GT-R...they charge you twice as much as a GT-T headlight.

and lastly, there *IS* a "DIFFERENCE" between the headlights...just the slight different tint in colour of the reflector, black lining inside and the saitin housing colour...........right?
so the Part no#s are all different?


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

Chang said:


> Nissan Skyline R34 Gtr - Skylines Australia
> 
> Not trying to stir things up. But why were you trying to convince everyone on SAU that they are different, when you didn't know yourself?
> 
> ...


if your not stirring things up, then what are you, doing?!

anyways, Nissan NZ and Nissan AU are hopeless with JDM OEM part no#S...never rely on them man.

anyhow... read what J-MOTORS wrote.....
he is stating they are all different.......
so there u have it......
ive posted a reply to him...wait for what he has to say...

see...i couldve sworn they were different...even by looking at them


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Following your theory there are only a certain number of manufacturers of 12mm bolts and nuts. So I reckon my GTR shares many of the same parts as a Micra, a Cube, and quite possibly the occasional Skoda, Lada and even possibly some of the same parts as a Mahindra and a Trabant!

Happy new year to you! :chuckle:


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

MickyB said:


> I own a GT-T and I'm not offended don't worry, I'm just trying to understand your reasoning!
> 
> "as i said, it is just personal opinion, and if i dislike something you cant end up making me like it?"
> 
> That is true, I would however suggest that you try taking out a sorted GT-T, regardless of its status in relation to a GTR, its a pretty hard car to actively dislike, especially at stage one!


yeah i thought you would've had one and i guess i don't blame you for sticking up for it.

anyhow, well as for my reasoning...in aust where I'm from...
were over run by GTS-T R33 and R34 GT-T... GT-Rs are very rare...
(i guess in a way ...its good..keeps them original)
people here...they try to imitate the GT-R...sticking on badges and putting on kits etc. which is pretty silly if you ask me.

and most of these "hoons", drive it as if it was a GT-R...try and make it look like a GT-R...but all it is...they WISH...they had a GT-R, but obviously they CANT afford it....so they settle for GT-T or GTS-t. cause from my perspective, its a real cheap alternative.

GT-R R34 still sell around $55,000 - $65,000 AUD average (landed)
GT-Ts on the other hand have been around $12,000 - $25,000

so as you can see...the price tag tells you that 'it is.... a different car!!!!!!!"

they're are plenty of cars alot more expensive that the R34 GT-R on the road.
but generally people who have plenty of money$$$, whom *CAN* afford it...settle for a luxury car or something more prestige. but as for the young kid who *WANTS* one...CANT...
not everyone in the working class in Australia can fork out 60,000$ for a car. 

anyhow...this is just ones opinion.
no harsh feelings to you...


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

eeiko321 said:


> ok let me clarify this...from what your stating, the 2 healdights for GT-T and GT-R is very simillar... they can be used on either car by swapping over.
> 
> however, when you ask nissan to sell you headlights for the GT-R...they charge you twice as much as a GT-T headlight.
> 
> ...


The GTT headlight is about the same as the GTR one, only the Reflector and reflector arc color are different. Also there is a difference for the M-Spec and V-Spec II Headlight, which have an adjustement vice for the headlight alinement (I think) also this little thing varies on different Skylines and inside the GTR line up.

GTR OEM parts are allways more expensive then GTTs . .even if some parts are the same in another color. Thought can't the GTT be compared to the GTR with the chassis parts, complete different measures.

I would recommand every one with a headlight purchase to buy a set of used GTT headlights, whatever you need a complete replacement of a GTR hl. or just a balast.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry for stirring things up, I made a mistake, seems that what I and Nissan Australia etc found is a part code, not a part #. Part code is the same for all Nissans and for example 26010 is LH headlight. So after using search alternate parts n/o function I found 11 different part n/o for R34. So there are 11 different headlight for R34. Not sure about actual differences between them but that's probably why Nissan always asks you for VIN number, probably they have no idea too


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

zell said:


> Sorry for stirring things up, I made a mistake, seems that what I and Nissan Australia etc found is a part code, not a part #. Part code is the same for all Nissans and for example 26010 is LH headlight. So after using search alternate parts n/o function I found 11 different part n/o for R34. So there are 11 different headlight for R34. Not sure about actual differences between them but that's probably why Nissan always asks you for VIN number, probably they have no idea too


well you shouldnt be the one apologising.....someone else here i feel should be...

anyways, like i said...i KNEWWWWWWWWWWWWWW there was a difference
and as J-MOTORS said...the part NO# varies not only between SKYLINES but also in GT-R versions......

your not the one whom made a mistake....the idiots that were attacking me on this forum who were sticking up for the GT-T assuming it was the same were.


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

jmotors said:


> The GTT headlight is about the same as the GTR one, only the Reflector and reflector arc color are different. Also there is a difference for the M-Spec and V-Spec II Headlight, which have an adjustement vice for the headlight alinement (I think) also this little thing varies on different Skylines and inside the GTR line up.
> 
> GTR OEM parts are allways more expensive then GTTs . .even if some parts are the same in another color. Thought can't the GTT be compared to the GTR with the chassis parts, complete different measures.
> 
> I would recommand every one with a headlight purchase to buy a set of used GTT headlights, whatever you need a complete replacement of a GTR hl. or just a balast.


thanks for clarifying everything.......
im glad u proved me right in the end........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:squintdan


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

eeiko321 can I just ask, do you not think some of your comments are just a little immature? Why can't you look at what you wrote and see that asides the interesting question you are asking with regards to headlights, you are shunning just about every owner of non-GTR skylines. I for one am a little baffled by this elitism.

Happy New year! Hehe.


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

TheD said:


> eeiko321 can I just ask, do you not think some of your comments are just a little immature? Why can't you look at what you wrote and see that asides the interesting question you are asking with regards to headlights, you are shunning just about every owner of non-GTR skylines. I for one am a little baffled by this elitism.
> 
> Happy New year! Hehe.


immature? i personally dont think so....

a bit narrow minded regarding non-gtr would probably be a better description.

anyhow, the long and the short of it is.... i asked an intresting question that nearly let to a conspiracy with some people wanting to beleive they shared the same headlight.
but at the end of the day i asked the right question and the right person answered. (j-motors).
and for the question its answered "they are different.........."
end of story?

yeah happy new year to you too....!


----------

